# c't server (debian,UML, ipcop) auch mit gentoo machbar?

## d-fens

Hi,

ich fand seit langer zeit den c't heimserver für ne typische dsl-router installation ganz gelungen (vier user mode linux installationen, getrennte firewall , echte dmz, wlan unterstützung, sonstiger schnickschnack wie samba,shaper etc),  und da ich eh schon länger die redhatbox umstellen will ist nun dir frage: geht das auch mit gentoo? also problematisch ist wohl am ehesten die uml installation stabil zu kriegen; gibt es vielleicht schon ne gentoo livecd /minidistro für den zweck?

dankeschön

halbtoller link klicken

----------

## jannis

Naja, es gibt das "Gentoo router howto", das das eigentlich sehr genau beschreibt:

[EN]: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml,

[DE]: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## d-fens

ja der eigentlich witz ist ja das uml/ipcop plus passende kernelpatches wohl, hat das jemand am laufen?

----------

## jannis

für was soll das genau gut sein? uml is doch, dass du linux als gast-os in nem anderen OS laufen lässt oder?

und kernelpatchen is ja nich soo der aufwand

----------

## Decker

 *jannis wrote:*   

> uml is doch, dass du linux als gast-os in nem anderen OS laufen lässt oder?
> 
> und kernelpatchen is ja nich soo der aufwand

 

Ja, beinahe. Bei UML läuft ein anderes Linux, in der eigenen Linux-Installation, im user mode ab.

Und das Patchen an sich ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern das richtige Patchen, so dass die Kombination der Patches auch reibungslos kompiliert und funktioniert.

----------

## Squiddle

Und der grund für die Verwendung von UML ist:

ein System, ein Service

hat sicherheits- und updatetechnisch unheimlich viele Vorteile.

Ist der Service kompromittiert, löschst dieses eine System nimmst den Klon von einem netzwerklosen bzw geschützten System und schließt die Sicherheitslücke. Dann geht der Klon auf das Produktivsystem (also der Router).

----------

## z4Rilla

ist das von der performance her vertretbar wenn man zb einen schwächeren rechner als router nutzt ?

----------

## d-fens

joa, wenn jetzt mal die grundlagen geklärt sind, wie wärs mit n paar antworten die etwas direkter mit der eigentlichen frage zu tun haben...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Haldir

Hehe den direkten Zusammenhang kannst du relativ einfach aus allen Antworten rauslesen, bzw. was in keiner Antwort steht:

Wenn es eine LiveCD von Gentoo mit den geforderten Funktionen gäbe, hätte es dir schon einer gesagt  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kannst du das natürlich auch machen, ist aber sicher aufwändiger als nur den c't Heimserver zu installieren...

----------

## new_nOOb

hmm wird dann sicher wohl nie ne möglichkeit geben das einfach per emerge ipcop zu erledigen ? :/  :Smile: 

----------

## Sandro

Ich war von der Idee, eine ipcop uml aufzusetzen, auch ziemlich angetan... wobei ich gerne Gentoo als Gastsystem behalten würde.

Ich habe nun versucht, das ipcop .deb von der c't-CD an mein Gentoo anzupassen. Also alles entpackt und die Aktionen der preinst/postinst Skripte des .debs ausgeführt...

Funktionierte soweit alles ganz gut, allerdings scheitert bei mir noch das Ausführen des eigentlichen UML-Systems:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Checking for the skas3 patch in the host...not found
> 
> Checking for /proc/mm...not found
> ...

 

Möglich, dass ich am host-Kernel noch ein bisschen rumbasteln muss, was ich wohl bei Gelegenheit angehen werde...

Für den Fall, dass jemand ähnliche Versuche unternommen hat, würde mich das doch sehr interessieren.  :Smile: 

----------

## ank666

Sieht fast so aus, als ob der Skas Patch im Kernel fehlen würde, oder?

----------

## new_nOOb

hmm das is ja gut das sich da jemand ranmacht mein wissen reicht da bei weitem nicht aus aber die ct version sah unter vmware gut aus und unter gentoo auf dem "server" wäre es ja ein traum  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Also ich hatte mal ein wenig mit den UMLs rumprobiert.

Letzter Stand ist folgender: Man nehme den vanilla-2.6.10 und patche den mit  http://www.user-mode-linux.org/~blaisorblade/patches/skas3-2.6/host-skas3-2.6.10-v7.patch

für SKAS, dann emerge man die usermode-sources und erzeuge den UML-Kernel gemäß http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/uml.xml .

Das UML-System lief sehr stabil, allerdings hatte es einen Harken, es lies sich nicht sauber stoppen, siehe wie http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=10418134 . Ich habs dann aufgegeben, Lösung wäre meines Erachtens evt. ein Umstieg auf ältere Kernel was allerdings (bei mir) Stabilitätsprobleme macht.

Hat wer evt. ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Wenn ja wie gelöst?

Initscript siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234393

----------

## ank666

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hat wer evt. ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Wenn ja wie gelöst?

 

Jupp, das geht der c't da nicht anders, deshalb habe sie als Standardkernel noch den 2.4.27 genommen,

alternativ kann man den ctsrv auch mit 2.6.10 Kernel aufsetzen, da kann man aber ebenfalls den UML IPCop nicht mehr stoppen.

----------

## slick

D.h. wenn ich den 2.4.27 mit dem dazugehöreigen SKAS-Patch nehme und die aktuellen uml-sources habe ich ein stabiles System (welches sich auch stoppen läßt) ? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gibt es eigentlich eine komfortable Möglichkeit den SKAS in die gentoo-sources zu bekommen oder ist das prinzipiell unmöglich?

----------

## Macumba

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/buglist.shtml

gibt aufschluss:

 *Quote:*   

> Der Betrieb der IPCop-UML unter Kernel 2.6.10 klappt derzeit nicht praxistauglich. Die UML-Prozesse lassen sich nicht beenden.

 

----------

## Sandro

Mein aktueller Stand ist der, dass ich die ipcop UML unter Vanilla-Kernel 2.4.28 mit skas3-Patch am laufen habe (macht eigentlich einen relativ stabilen Eindruck).

Die Verbindung zum LAN steht nun auch, nachdem ich mir quasi die ganze Nacht mit dem ethernet bridging um die Ohren geschlagen habe... :Rolling Eyes: 

Das Einrichten von T-DSL ist mir noch nicht gelungen, sieht mir auch noch nach bridging-Problemen aus...

----------

## d-fens

Hey Sandro, wenn alles mal geklappt hat, isn kleines howto fällig ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sandro

Fein, fein, es läuft...

Hier und da muss ich noch an dem Init-Skript-Ablauf feilen, dann ließe sich über ein (knappes) HowTo schon reden.  :Smile: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZX-81

Ich habe die Variante mit UML auch vor einigen Monaten erwogen, um mir ein paar "Stromfresser" vom Hals zu schaffen. Ich dachte daran, die Firewall, den Internet- und den Intranetserver auf einer Maschine laufen zu lassen (Das dürfte ziemlich analog dem c't Projekt sein).

Inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das eine wirklich gute Idee wäre. Sollte ein Angreifer den Internetserver in seine Gewalt bekommen (Remote Exploit in Verbindung mit Local Root Exploit), hätte er damit auch Userrechte auf dem UML Wirtssystem. Möglicherweise kann er dann mit demselben Local Root Exploit auch die Kontrolle über dieses System erhalten. Anschliessend hätte er dann vollen Zugriff auf alle Systeme  :Sad: 

Oder gibt es einen logischen Fehler in meinen Überlegungen?

----------

## moe

Du könntest ja das Wirtsytem soweit abschotten, dass ein exploit unwahrscheinlicher wird. Theorethisch bräuchte das Wirtsystem ja nichtmal Internetanbindung..

Dafür wäre vielleicht auch xen interessant, da man da auch Hardware ausm Wirtsystem ausgliedern, und einer virtuellen Maschine zuordnen kann.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ank666

 *Sandro wrote:*   

> Hier und da muss ich noch an dem Init-Skript-Ablauf feilen, dann ließe sich über ein (knappes) HowTo schon reden. 

 

Ach ja, über ein kleines Howto würde ich mich auch freuen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Sandro

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Was für ein Initscript verwendest du?

 Ich habe hier ein Zwischending zwischen deinem Skript und dem von slick.  :Wink:  Bei deinem gefällt mir die Konfigurierbarkeit, wobei mir der Stopp-vorgang, bei dem die UML sofort abgewürgt wird, zu hart erscheint.

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sandro

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hm, stimmt eigentlich... wobei ich ja durchaus der Ansicht bin, ein "halt" in der uml-Konsole sollte das gleiche Resultat haben, wie ein "halt" in einer Konsole innerhalb des UML. 
> 
> Aber naja, dann ersetzt man das "halt" halt durch ein "cad" und dann hat man's sanfter...  

 Ach so, ich dachte bis jetzt, "halt" würde die UML sofort killen... wenn nicht, ist dieser Unterschied wohl gar nicht so groß.

Aber was ich eher unter "sanft" verstehe ist die Methode von slick, einige Sekunden in einer Warteschleife zu verbringen um der UML eine Gelegenheit zu geben, herunterzufahren. Ansonsten besteht IMHO die Gefahr, dass frühzeitig das Netzwerk oder gleich der Strom gekappt wird, obwohl man das Gastsystem normal beendet.

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Sandro wrote:*   Ach so, ich dachte bis jetzt, "halt" würde die UML sofort killen... 
> 
> Naja, das tut es auch... ich denke aber, dass es nicht so sein sollte.
> 
> 

 

Doch. Die UML-MConsole kann man sich als Bedienung des virtuellen Rechners vorstellen, nicht aber als Bedienung des installierten Systems.

Siehe dazu UML Howto 10.2

 *Quote:*   

> 10.2 halt and reboot
> 
> These take no arguments. They shut the machine down immediately, with no syncing of disks and no clean shutdown of userspace. So, they are pretty close to crashing the machine. 

 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Stimmt schon... obwohl mir die Warteschleife in slicks script nicht so unheimlich elegant vorkommt... 
> 
> Aber je nach Einsatzzweck der UML würde vermutlich auch ein "sleep <x>" reichen...

 

Die Warteschleife ist aus dem  initscript vom squid geklaut. Finde ich ganz elegant... ein sleep ist immer so eine Sache. Die zeit zum runterfahren kann ja von uml zu uml unterschiedlich sein. Was im schlimmsten Fall zu unsauberen unmounts in der uml führen kann. Je nach Fílesystem ein Problem.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Die Methode mit "cad" und dem Ctrl+Alt+Del-Handler ist ja auch mehr eine Art von Notlösung.

 

Mag sein, wird aber so empfohlen -> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/mconsole.html#cad

Für weitergehende "Fernsteuerung" der uml sollte man sich den Punkt Event notification auf der mconsole-Seite ansehen.

----------

## Sandro

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Notizen zur Installation gemacht: http://sandro.giessl.com/files/gentoo-umlipcop/gentoo-umlipcop.html

Ich wollte es nicht noch einmal an einem "frischen" System testen... Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen. Ist immer noch weit entfernt von einem "emerge ipcop", aber vielleicht hilft's ja, einen groben Überblick über die notwendigen Schritte zu geben.

----------

## d-fens

super,  neues spielzeug fürs wochenende  :Very Happy:   ... dankeschön erstmal!

----------

## Steffen_Engel

@Sandro:

Knuddelknuddelknuuuutsch!  :Very Happy: 

Das ist super. Ich verstehe wie das funktioniert, aber alleine hätte ich die Details nicht hingekriegt oder ewig viel Zeit versenkt. Das ganze funktioniert wirklich super.

Einen Umstieg von Gentoo+ipcop auf 2 Rechnern zur c't hätte ich nicht gemacht, dazu ist auf dem gentoo-Server schon zuviel Kram, den ich zusammengestellt habe.

Also ein ganz fettes dankeschön für das Kurz-Howto.

Aber weil nix ganz perfekt ist, habe ich noch zwei kleine Probleme:

1. mein DHCP-Server mault rum, wenn kein eth0 vorhanden ist. Ich habe deswegen zur Zeit auch noch eth0 aktiv, fände ich aber schöner, wenn das auch entfällt

2. wenn ich bei dem ipcop im uml den proxy aktivere (aktiv auf green und transparent auf green), dann geht www nicht und auch emerge kriegt nichts. 

Ich tippe bei 2 auf zu wenig Speicher im ipcop, werde ich heute abend testen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich begeistert  :Razz: 

Ciao, Steffen

----------

## Sandro

 *Steffen_Engel wrote:*   

> Aber weil nix ganz perfekt ist, habe ich noch zwei kleine Probleme:
> 
> 1. mein DHCP-Server mault rum, wenn kein eth0 vorhanden ist. Ich habe deswegen zur Zeit auch noch eth0 aktiv, fände ich aber schöner, wenn das auch entfällt

 

Kannst du dem DHCP-Server nicht sagen, dass er jetzt br0 statt eth0 verwenden soll? Denn so wie ich das verstanden habe, ersetzt die Brücke jetzt die Funktion von eth0, also man kann ihr z.b. für das LAN eine IP zuweisen oder Programme daran lauschen lassen...

 *Quote:*   

> 2. wenn ich bei dem ipcop im uml den proxy aktivere (aktiv auf green und transparent auf green), dann geht www nicht und auch emerge kriegt nichts. 
> 
> Ich tippe bei 2 auf zu wenig Speicher im ipcop, werde ich heute abend testen.

 Ich kenne mich mit squid nicht so aus und benutze keinen Proxy, aber ich würde auch auf den Speicher tippen. Ansonsten IMHO mal in der UML die Prozesse, /var/log/messages oder netstat checken.  :Wink: 

----------

## Steffen_Engel

Ich berichte natürlich weiter, keine Frage. 

Wollte nur schonmal meine Freude äussern, da ich heute morgen mein Frühstück schon im Keller vor dem Server hatte, weil mir beim Zähneputzen die Idee kam warum das Netz geht, aber www nicht  :Smile: 

Ich hatte noch ein paar andere Probleme die ich durch Rückbau gegenprüfen will. So wollte der umlipcop erst  gar nicht und ich habe nicht wirklich raus, warum er nun geht.

und zum isc dhcp habe ich noch nicht gefunden, dass man das Interface angeben kann

Ciao, Steffen

----------

## massaquah

Hallo, 

ich wollte mir den UML-IPCop auch demnächst mal anhand des Howtos installieren und hab da vorher noch eine kleine Frage.

Muss ich eigentlich meine momentan laufende Firewall (Iptables+Monmotha-Script) vorher deaktivieren oder entfernen, bevor ich den UML-Kram in Betrieb nehme ?

----------

## Sandro

Wäre denke ich besser so, zumindest vor dem ersten Start der UML. Nicht, dass da noch irgend was in die Queere kommt...

Übrigens: Nach ungefähr einer Woche Laufzeit ist mir die UML neulich über die Nacht ohne ersichtlichen Grund hängen geblieben.  :Surprised:  Das finde ich natürlich ärgerlich... falls das noch öfters passiert, verwende statt dem UML IPCop wohl wieder mein altes iptables-skript...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## massaquah

Verdammt!! Dann werd ich damit noch etwas warten. 

Könntest Du das hier bitte kundtun, fals das in nächster Zeit nochmal passieren sollte ?!

----------

## Sandro

Ja, werde ich tun.

----------

## lordNrXyZ

Hi,

habe mich dieses Wochenende mal mit UML + IPCop beschäftigt, leider weniger erfolgreich verlaufen  :Wink: 

Bekomme bei jedem Kernel den ich compiliert habe beim starten von IPCop ne Kernel panic

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for the skas3 patch in the host...found
> 
> Checking for /proc/mm...found
> 
> Checking PROT_EXEC mmap in /tmp...OK
> ...

 

Ich blick einfach nimmer durch, habe jetzt 2.6.10-cko3, vanilla 2.6.10 mit den nötigen patches und 2.6.11-rc2-mm2-skas3-v8-rc2 durch, jedoch immer das gleiche Ergebnis  :Sad:  . Ist wahrscheinlich ein simpler Fehler von mir, aber wo kann der bloß versteckt sein?

Finde IPCop richtig interessant, möchte jedoch nicht das c't-Debian installieren, da ich den Komfort meines Gentoos nicht missen möchte  :Wink: 

----------

## kilroy12

Moin Leute,

Ich wollte mich nur mal eben bei Sandro bedanken,  seit der CT Cd hatte ich auch versucht,

dass unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen.....

Mit deiner Anleitung hat es endlich geklappt. Danke dafür.

@lordNrXyZ

 *Quote:*   

> Finde IPCop richtig interessant, möchte jedoch nicht das c't-Debian installieren, da ich den Komfort meines Gentoos nicht missen möchte 

 

musst du doch nicht, halte dich einfach an die Anleitung von Sandro..

Gruß

Kilroy12

----------

## Steffen_Engel

So, eine Weile läuft das jetzt bei mir.

Das dhcp-Problem lag zwischen meinen Ohren, wenn man in /etc/conf.d nachsieht, erklärt sich das schnell von selbst  :Very Happy: 

Die anfänglichen Probleme konnte ich nicht mehr reproduzieren, Reduzieren des Speichers für den umlipcop war es jedenfalls nicht.

Nach ca. 48 Stunden hing der ipcop und es gab kein Internet mehr. Da ich noch copfilter, frox und dansguardian auf dem ipcop laufen habe, habe ich erstmal nur noch den copfilter aktiv gelassen, seitdem ist der ipcop stabil. Keine Ahnung, ob es an den beiden anderen lag.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich superzufrieden. Schon lange überlege ich mir, ob es sinnvoll ist, zwei Rechner ständig am laufen zu haben, jetzt ist es endlich nur noch einer  :Very Happy: 

Also nochmal ganz großen Dank an Sandro und natürelich die c't.

Ach ja: bei mir kommt jetzt noch ein Blaues Netz dazu, mal schauen, ob das auch so glat geht.

Ciao, Steffen

----------

## Sandro

Gerne, freut mich, dass es bei dir gut geht.

Ich wollte auch gerade wieder mal berichten... vorhin ist mir die UML nach knapp 14 wieder hängen geblieben, das ist mir dann echt zu wackelig und ich werde mir wieder was anderes suchen müssen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## slick

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich IPCop in der uml installiere ohne das image von der ct zu haben? Oder kann die uml irgendwie von dem offiziellen IPCop iso-image booten um dann von der zu installieren? Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste was dann in den (uml) Kernel muß? Die IPCop homepage schweigt sich da leider etwas aus...

@ Sandro, welche Patches und Kernel hast Du benutzt das es nach 14 Tagen hing? Läufts jetzt stabiler?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo 

ich hätte da auch noch 2 Fragen:

a) kann man als Netzwerkkarte auch eine Fritz DSL durchreichen

und 

b) kann man auch eine echte WLAN Karte and die UML Maschine durchreichen?

G. Roland

----------

## ank666

Da hätte ich auch noch ne Frage, wie sieht es inzwischen mit Kernel 2.6 aus,

lasst sich die UML Maschine immer noch nicht stoppen mit 2.6,

oder ist der Bug inzwischen gelöst?

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Da hätte ich auch noch ne Frage, wie sieht es inzwischen mit Kernel 2.6 aus, 
> 
> lasst sich die UML Maschine immer noch nicht stoppen mit 2.6, 
> 
> oder ist der Bug inzwischen gelöst?

 

Schau mal bzw. frag mal da: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296589.html#2170213

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich hatte nie derartige Probleme... 

 

Dann sei doch bitte so nett und verrate uns welchen Kernel und welche Patches du verwendest.  :Wink: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sandro

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich IPCop in der uml installiere ohne das image von der ct zu haben? Oder kann die uml irgendwie von dem offiziellen IPCop iso-image booten um dann von der zu installieren? Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste was dann in den (uml) Kernel muß? Die IPCop homepage schweigt sich da leider etwas aus...

 Keine Ahnung... Aber auf Heise stand heute etwas über ein IPCop-Update, für das man auch ein Kernelupdate für UMLIPcop online stellen möchte. Vielleicht lässt sich daraus was machen.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> @ Sandro, welche Patches und Kernel hast Du benutzt das es nach 14 Tagen hing? Läufts jetzt stabiler?

 Wie im HowTo erwähnt 2.4.28 mit host-skas3-2.4.25-v3 Patch. Bis jetzt läuft er, wobei die 14 Tage noch nicht rum sind...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> a) kann man als Netzwerkkarte auch eine Fritz DSL durchreichen

 AFAIK kann vom UML IPCop aus nur DSL per PPPoE nutzen. Ich kenne mich mit Fritz DSL nicht aus, aber ich fürchte beinahe, dass das etwas eigenes benutzt...

 *Quote:*   

> b) kann man auch eine echte WLAN Karte and die UML Maschine durchreichen?

 Müsste gehen, sofern das WLAN am host geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Also der Host-Kernel ist 2.6.10 mit SKAS3-v7 patch und der UML-Kernel ist 2.6.10... 
> 
> Und das fährt ganz normal runter wenn es soll... obwohl es meistens nicht soll.

 Hört sich gut an! Danke für den Hinweis, dann werde ich wohl demnächst auch mal mit 2.6 experimentieren...

----------

## ank666

Hmm, da schein ich das ja schon mal richtig gemacht zu haben

ohne vorher danach zu suchen...

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux Crunsher 2.6.10-gentoo-r6-skas3-v8-rc2 #7 Thu Mar 10 22:36:01 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 

 

Bin aber jetzt mal gespannt wie das mit dem IPCop Update so klappt, 

lt. Heise kommt für den UML Cop bald ein Update, hoffentlich können wir Gentoo'er das auch installieren.  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57655

----------

## muttijay

hat das ganze schonmal wer mit einem athlon64 gemacht 

in den posts bis dato hat noch keiner etas in der richtung erwähnt !

----------

## ank666

Ohh Man, ich hab fast den ganzen Tag versucht den UML IPCop ans Laufen zu bekommen,

doch leider absolut kein Erfolg, 

Wenn ich mit "/home/ipcop/linux umid=ipcop mem=20M ubd0=/home/ipcop/ipcop.img ubd1=/home/ipcop/ipcoplog.img devfs=mount con=pts eth0=tuntap,tap0 eth1=tuntap,tap1 eth2=tuntap,tap2" starte:

```
Checking for the skas3 patch in the host...found

Checking for /proc/mm...found

Checking PROT_EXEC mmap in /tmp...OK

Checking for /dev/anon on the host...Not available (open failed with errno 2)

Linux version 2.4.27-1um (root@vdrbuild.siering.org) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release)) #1 Fri Jan 14 14:07:29 GMT 2005

On node 0 totalpages: 5120

zone(0): 5120 pages.

zone(1): 0 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: mem=20M ubd0=/home/ipcop/ipcop.img ubd1=/home/ipcop/ipcoplog.img devfs=mount con=pts eth0=tuntap,tap0 eth1=tuntap,tap1 eth2=tuntap,tap2 root=/dev/ubd0

Calibrating delay loop... 1510.60 BogoMIPS

Memory: 18136k available

Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Checking for host processor cmov support...Yes

Checking for host processor xmm support...No

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...<0>Kernel panic: check_ptrace : expected SIGTRAP, got status = 256

In idle task - not syncing
```

Als Host-Kernel hab ich die Gentoo-Dev-Sources, 2.6.10-r6 mit Skas-2.6.10-v8-rc2 Patch laufen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

@lordNrXyZ

Scheint mir das gleiche Problem wie bei dir zu sein,

hast du inzwischen schon eine Lösung gefunden

----------

## moe

Heise bietet den Server inzwischen zum Download an, vielleichts hilfst jmd..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ank666

Also für mich sieht es so aus als ob der "Fehler" am c't UML Kernel liegt,

hab mit einem anderen getestet Kernel 2.4.26 (Download irgendwo auf dem Ubuntu Server),

der bootet zwar funktioniert aber trotzdem noch nicht da er sich jetzt immer beschwert 

das er modules.dep nicht finden/laden kann.

----------

## slick

Wollte den Thread nochmal rauskramen, da ich momentan auch wiedermal mit UML rumspiele.

Also die aktuellen sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 in Verbindung mit dem Patch skas-2.6.14-v8.2.patch.bz2  von hier laufen bisher sehr stabil. Der Kernel mit dem Patch wird hierbei für Host und Client verwendet.

----------

## jani80k

weiss jemand, woran es liegen kann, dass sich der umlipcop nich per pppoe einwaehlen kann´?

```
Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: PPP session is 352

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: using channel 30

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Using interface ppp0

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Couldn't increase MTU to 1500

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0xd706a162>]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x37 <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x13d73b82>] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: No auth is possible

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x37 <auth chap MD5>]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <magic 0xd706a162>] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x38 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x13d73b82>] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: No auth is possible

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x38 <auth pap>]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x39 <mru 1492> <magic 0x13d73b82>] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x39 <mru 1492> <magic 0x13d73b82>]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xd706a162]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: peer from calling number 00:30:88:01:7F:3B authorized

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3a] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: LCP terminated by peer

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Couldn't increase MTU to 1500

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Jan  3 18:47:48 ipcop pppd[6093]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3a]

Jan  3 18:47:51 ipcop pppd[6093]: Connection terminated.

Jan  3 18:47:51 ipcop pppd[6093]: Exit.

```

----------

## Starlight77

Hallo!

Habe auch versucht, nach der Anleitung von Sandro die Ipcop-Uml zu bauen. Hab nur ein kleines Problem: Wenn ich mit emerge bridge-utils die Brigde Tools installiere, habe ich unter /etc/conf.d/ keine bridge datei. Auch im /etc/init.d/ ist nix. Hab das Paket auch schon neu installiert. Keine Änderung....

Was mache ich falsch??

Gruss

Star

----------

## slick

Willkommen im Forum. 

Die Bridge wird in /etc/conf.d/net konfiguriert und /etc/init.d/br0 ist nur ein Symlink auf /etc/init.d/lo

 */etc/conf.d/net.example wrote:*   

> # Bridging (802.1d)
> 
> # For bridging support emerge net-misc/bridge-utils
> 
> # To add ports to bridge br0
> ...

 

----------

## Robmaster

Wäre es eigentlich möglich mit den UML IPCop patches der C't die neue erweiterte version IPFire von http://portal.ipfire.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=25 zu patchen, um diese in die uml zu bannen ?

----------

## slick

Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz. Das eine UML nur eine virtuelle Maschine ist auf der "jedes" beliebige Linux laufen kann ist klar nehme ich an, also kannst Du die Software darin natürlich beliebig manipulieren. Meist wird es sowieso Sinn machen individuell angepaßte Distributionen einzusetzen, denn c`t richtet sich mit den fertigen Images mit IPCop etc. wohl eher an weniger erfahrenen Benutzer. Eine Variante für UML wäre auch ein uclibc-basiertes Gentoo, schön klein und flexibel. 

Wenn Du jetzt allerdings auf spezielle Konfigurationen von IPCop abzielst sei auf die IPCop Seiten verwiesen.

----------

## Starlight77

 *slick wrote:*   

> Willkommen im Forum. 
> 
> Die Bridge wird in /etc/conf.d/net konfiguriert und /etc/init.d/br0 ist nur ein Symlink auf /etc/init.d/lo
> 
> 

 

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Da hätte ich mich ja zu Tode suchen können....  :Smile: 

Werde das mal testen.

Gruss

Star

----------

## Robmaster

@ slick

Also brauche ich garnicht von hier http://www.ctserver.org/ftopic910.html einen Patch für den IPcop downloaden ?

----------

## slick

Hmm.. keine Ahnung was der Patch bewirken soll. Ich _vermute_ der ist nur für den c`t-Server passend. Falls Du Dir einen eigenen UML-Kernel gebaut hast wirst das _schätze_ nicht brauchen. Wäre vielleicht ganz gut zu erklären was Du bisher laufen hast und/oder da im Forum nachfragen.

----------

## Starlight77

Hallo!

Hab meinen UML-IPcop nun halbwegs laufen. Ich kann von LAN aus auf die GUI des Cops und Ping etc. geht auch. Die Einwahl ins Internet geht allerdings nicht. Im Log seht quasi das selbe, wie bei Jani80k. Wollte nun mal das Lan an eth1 hängen und testen, ob ich aus der UML überhaupt ins LAN komme. Leider bin ich irgendwie zu doof, das root Passwort für die UML zu setzen, so dass ich mit SSH drauf komme. Wie mache ich das? Mit passwd setze ich ja nur das vom Host, oder?

Gruss

Star

----------

## slick

 *Starlight77 wrote:*   

>  [...], das root Passwort für die UML zu setzen, so dass ich mit SSH drauf komme. Wie mache ich das? Mit passwd setze ich ja nur das vom Host, oder?

 

- UML stoppen

- Image mit loop mounten, mount -o loop /ipcop.image /mnt

- chrooten, chroot /mnt

- passwd

- logout

- umount /mnt

- UML starten

----------

## Starlight77

Besten Dank. Funktioniert!

PS: Ein grosses Log an dieser Stelle an die Gentoo Jungs. Ihr seid echt auf Draht!

Gruss

Star

----------

## Starlight77

Ich bins nochmal.

Habe scheinbar immer noch ein Problem mit dem Bridging. Das folgende Skript startet meine UML und legt die Brücken fest:

```

#!/bin/bash

#IPs loeschen

ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 promisc up 

ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up

ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 promisc up

# Netzwerkbruecken erstellen

brctl addbr br0 #LAN

brctl setfd br0 1

brctl sethello br0 1

brctl stp br0 on

brctl addbr br1 #ADSL

brctl setfd br1 1

brctl sethello br1 1

brctl stp br1 on

brctl addbr br2 #WLAN

brctl setfd br2 1

brctl sethello br2 1

brctl stp br2 on

#IPs zuweisen

ifconfig br0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up #LAN

ifconfig br1 up #ADSL

ifconfig br2 up #WLAN

#Host Interfaces mit Bruecke verbinden

brctl addif br0 eth0

brctl addif br1 eth1

brctl addif br2 wlan0

#TUN/TAP Devices erzeugen

tunctl -u ipcop -t tap0

tunctl -u ipcop -t tap1

tunctl -u ipcop -t tap2

ifconfig tap0 0.0.0.0 promisc up

ifconfig tap1 0.0.0.0 promisc up

ifconfig tap2 0.0.0.0 promisc up

#TUN/TAB Devies mit Bruecke verbinden

brctl addif br0 tap0

brctl addif br1 tap1

brctl addif br2 tap2

#UML starten

/home/ipcop/linux umid=ipcop mem=32M ubd0=/home/ipcop/ipcop.img ubd1=/home/ipcop/ipcoplog.img con=pts eth0=tuntap,tap0 eth1=tuntap,tap1 eth2=tuntap,tap2 

```

Damit komme ich über das LAN auf den IPCop und auch ein ping vom Cop ins LAN geht. Nur klappt die Einwahl über den IPCop nicht. Auf dem Host System komme ich jedoch mit dem rp-pppoe über eth1 wunderbar rein.

Hat einer ne Idee, was hier noch falsch sein könnte?

Gruss

Star

----------

